# أحر التهاني to Ayed!



## elroy

*!ألف شكر يا عايد*​ 
*أنا ممنون إلك من كل قلبي على كل إللي بتسويه بمنتدي العربي*
*إللي أنت حجر زاوية فيه*
*يسلموا إيديك وألف مبروك على ألف مشاركة متل الدهب*
*إن شاء الله عمرنا ما ننحرم من اشتراكاتك الثمينة يا رب*​


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Whatever it is that Elroy`s just written, I am leaving my own congratulations and many thanks for your kind, attentive and always invaluable help. Keep it up, we are looking forward to the next thousand.


----------



## cherine

I too agree with both of you 

Sorry for the late congrats my dear Ayed  

I wish to seize this opportunity to thank you for your kindness, your willingness to help others and the precious contributions you bring to the Arabic forum.

May we always have you with us as one of the best foreros


----------



## la reine victoria

Sincere congratulations
to you
 A Y E D 

Happy Postiversary!


​LRV​


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Congratulations, Ayed!

I hope that our paths will cross more often over the course of your next thousand - I always appreciate your posts.

with thanks,
Chaska


----------



## Nunty

Ummm... yes. What Elroy said. 
Happy Postiversary, Ayad!


----------



## Jana337

Happy postiversary, Ayed! 
I hope you derive as much pleasure from the second thousand as you did from the first one. 

Jana


----------



## .   1

I will always keep a candle in the window for you.
Your questions force me to examine my language from an utterly fresh perspective.

Robert


----------



## Josh_

I don't make it to this forum much so I apologize for writing this so late.

Congratulations on the reaching 1000 posts.


----------



## ayed

*الله يسمع منك ياإلياس..*
*من بقك لباب السماء يارب*
Frankly and honestly confessing : 

First off , hadn't I received a private message congratulating me of reaching 1000, I wouldn't have had known of this occasion.

Second , my ambitions have always been to develop my skills of English along with Arabic. Moreover, I often try to take advantage of my leisure time, though I have been busy with my family members ,to teach Arabic learners , help them out even if they/some of them are suspicious of such a word , a phrase , an expression or even lexical nuances.

I hope that I was , have been and will be a helpful net-tutor if it were to say. I hope those have posted their questions at the Arabic forum had benefited from my translation , interpretation and explanation.


All of you are thanked very much .I would say to those of you who say that they were late to congratulate me:​ 
I do not pay attention to the time of congratulation much more than I do so to what others have gained ground of knowledge , of lessons and of translation on the Arabic provided by any Arabic member including me. 
Pardon me of weak English​


----------



## francophone

Congratulations Ayed 

I had no idea that this sub forum existed. 

عقبال ال 10000


----------



## Nunty

Ayed, may I say that this is the most gracious thank you I've ever read?


----------



## Nikola

*مبارك يا عايد*​You are always very helpful.​*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## ayed

Nun-Translato and Nikola, thank you for your kindness and modesty.


----------

